# Haunted Radio (12/03/14)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off our 9th annual Cruel Yule celebration with news on the upcoming Universal Monsters movie, the Manson Girls, Paranormal Activity 5: The Ghost Dimension, Syfy's annual Twilight Zone New Year's Marathon, and more!!

Then, we review "A Very Supernatural Christmas" and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with two holiday songs performed by the Cryptkeeper. Then, we give you Haunted Radio's Top Ten Christmas Horror Films. All of this and so much more on the December 3 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

